

EDBC is Emacs-Lisp-based data access technology - redraiment
https://github.com/redraiment/edbc

======
cbsmith
At first I thought this was some bizarre reinvention of sql-mode, but looking
more closely it looks more like an ODBC/JDBC for Emacs.

~~~
redraiment
Yep! Actually, the name "EDBC" is from "JDBC" as well.

------
andrewcooke
i like the cute embedding approach (let users write sql directly in an sexpr
and then transform it to sql in a macro) but i am wondering if there are any
corner cases that break. for example, in postgres, names are quoted using (if
i remember correctly) double quotes, while strings are single quotes. would
that cause problems?

[edit: swapped double and single, sorry]

~~~
redraiment
You are right! Hence, during the process in edbc.el, it would wrap the string
with quote('), and replace every quote in the string to two quotes('', not
double quotes).

~~~
andrewcooke
no, you're misunderstanding me (i think?). what you describe escapes strings -
it sounds correct, but it is not what i am asking about.

for example, when using postgres you might want (for some crazy reason) to
have a table called "select". you can do that with:

select * from "select";

where the "select" is _not_ a string, but a quoted name. without the quotes it
would be a syntax error (as select is a reserved word). how would that work in
edbc?

~~~
redraiment
Oh, I got it... It will be problem currently. I'll put it in TODO list.
Thanks! ^_^

------
S4M
So basically this enables to use Elisp as a query language (from emacs, of
course). How is this better than the sql-mode? It's a genuine question, I
would like to have a concrete example of why I would use it over sql.

~~~
redraiment
Actually, EFBC is from another project, Emacs-cgi, which use to create CGI
script. Hence, it's run on server only. At first, it's only works with Sqlite,
and Add MySQL support yesterday, so I created a new project for it.

~~~
S4M
Oh I see, so you can use emacs to build server apps. That's clever, but then
again, is there a special advantage in running the app from emacs?

~~~
JoelMcCracken
Side note, but elnode: <https://github.com/nicferrier/elnode>

which is used to power <http://www.teamchat.net/>

I think the move to program "real" applications in Emacs is smart. It
encourages improvements in Emacs Lisp itself, and it leverages the skills we
already have in programming Emacs.

